# Quinn - not good news for Irish policyholders...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insurance-age/news/2168495/quinn-insurance-collapse-rise-eur1bn


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Im just after renewing the insurance there with quinn nd i have 3 points declared alloys as a modification to my car and my ma as a named driver and im in my own name! Quinn dropped the insurance 700 quid!!! :thumb: needlass to say i was over the moon!! by da way im only 18 and have been on my own name form the start


----------

